# [RISOLTO] mount lettore mp3 usb

## lsegalla

Ho appena acquistato un lettore mp3 usb della SONY, precisamente si tratta di un SONY WALKMAN NW-E005

http://www.sony.it/product/nws-e-series/nw-e005

Ho poi scoperto che serve un programma apposta per trasferire i files ma ho anche risolto con successo quel problema: basta attaccare l'mp3 player, montarlo e usare Jsymphonic... il problema è che tutta sta cosa l'ho fatta sulla macchina KUBUNTU che usa mia moglie. Lì ci son riuscito senza tanti problemi.

Non riesco a fare sta cosa sul mio gentoo

Io suppongo si tratti di un problema di drivers ma non so proprio dove mettere le mani nel kernel.

Se attacco una generica usb key me la vede e riesco a montarla senza problemi.

Se ci attacco il lettore mp3 allora no.

```
gentoo-notebook linux # dmesg|tail

zd1211rw 1-3:1.0: error ioread32(CR_REG1): -22

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SONY     NWWM MEM AAD2    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

```
gentoo-notebook linux # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 054c:02c4 Sony Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Mi manca il driver?

Sapete dove devo mettere le mani?

In /dev/ vedo solo sda e non sda1, sda2, sdb1, sdb2 etc....

-- EDIT -- 

Forse ho compilato male o non ho seguito bene la guida per la configurazione usb, ci rido' un occhio      :Smile: 

(pero' ho un problema con genkernel)Last edited by lsegalla on Fri Oct 10, 2008 1:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## !ico

non vorrei dira una cavolata, ma hai provato a montare sda?

ola  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

è stata la prima cosa che ho fatto:

```
mount: no medium found
```

----------

## oRDeX

Mi pare strano che dipenda da moduli/kernel mal configurati. Se così fosse non dovrebbe montare neanche la pennina, dato che lavorando allo stesso modo utilizzano i medesimi moduli.   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Mi pare strano che dipenda da moduli/kernel mal configurati. Se così fosse non dovrebbe montare neanche la pennina, dato che lavorando allo stesso modo utilizzano i medesimi moduli.   

 

infatti... non so come fare, non ho ancora trovato una soluzione    :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

libmpt e mptfs li hai provati?

----------

## lsegalla

no, non so cosa sono e non ho trovato info sul web

sourceforge non dice niente e nemmeno eix...

che sono ?

----------

## djinnZ

leggi qui, l'hardware è differente ma il problema mi pare simile.

----------

## lsegalla

Adesso vedo di darci un occhio anche se non mi pare che abbia risolto il problema.

Comunque in un'altra macchina gentoo che ho installato all'epoca col cd di installazione vede tutto (peccato che quella non la uso), non so se puo' essere d'aiuto se vi faccio sapere un dmesg e un lsusb di quel che succede se attacco il lettore lì...

----------

## enricoclimb

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ho appena acquistato un lettore mp3 usb della SONY, precisamente si tratta di un SONY WALKMAN NW-E005
> 
> http://www.sony.it/product/nws-e-series/nw-e005
> 
> Ho poi scoperto che serve un programma apposta per trasferire i files ma ho anche risolto con successo quel problema: basta attaccare l'mp3 player, montarlo e usare Jsymphonic... il problema è che tutta sta cosa l'ho fatta sulla macchina KUBUNTU che usa mia moglie. Lì ci son riuscito senza tanti problemi.
> ...

 

Hai provato a montare sg0?

CMQ a parte questo io avevo avuto il tuo stesso problema con un lettore creative, mi riconosceva il device ma non riusciva a distinguere le partizioni, dopo un pò di ricerche avevo appurato che certi dispositivi hanno una tabella delle partizioni che linux non digerisce molto bene, probabilmente c'è da passare qualche parametro particolare o al kernel o durante il mount.

CMQ io ho risolto abilitando l'automount con "hal"

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

se ti riferisci al supporto rio karma richiede che sia abilitata l'apposita opzione in usb-storage ma anche il formato di partizione proprietario (drivers->filesystem->partition tables, nel dubbio abilitale tutte), vedi se non è questo il caso.

----------

## lsegalla

Ho in parte risolto utilizzando hald

Non fa il mount automatico sotto kde (neanche in mod. testo ma con un mount manuale sotto testo ci riesco)

----------

## enricoclimb

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ho in parte risolto utilizzando hald
> 
> Non fa il mount automatico sotto kde (neanche in mod. testo ma con un mount manuale sotto testo ci riesco)

 

per il mount automatico in kde devi usare dbus

----------

